# Breaker bolts



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I’m sick of going to install new circuits on commercial panels and all the breaker bolts are missing. 

Is this a common thread screw ? 

I’ve been calling around all week and searching the internet with no luck in buying bolts. 

Someone said they think it’s a 10/24, I’m not sure some panels come with the bolts , some breakers do to , but others don’t.... any idea on this one?

All our work is done at a retail store and we can’t mount the new circuit breakers... Challenger panel PRL1

The cutler breakers I bought didn’t come with the screws. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

WronGun said:


> I’m sick of going to install new circuits on commercial panels and all the breaker bolts are missing.
> 
> Is this a common thread screw ?
> 
> ...


I have seen maybe one out of a 1000 missing, and Fastenal has what you need.


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

Plr1 panels usually have the screw installed in them breaker don’t come with screws. I know G.e thqb and SD qob breakers come with screw. You could buy a pass through lugs for the panel they will come with 6 screws. Not sure about thread but I though they were special thread forming screws. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I think they are a:
PRL 1a, 2a, and 3a Breaker Mounting Screws (10-32 x .56 Hex Head) 
Part#
70010RBB8G 

Page 12:
http://www.emsco.net/PANELBOARD-RENEWAL-PARTS.pdf


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Make sure you match the chemistry of the alloy in addition to diameter and thread.


Chinese Trash = Fire = Your Insurance


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If it's a C/H or Eaton, believe it or not, 10/32 hex-head ground screws will work. So will gutter cover screws.

Just make sure they are not too long. The B bus is right behind the A and C extensions and too long of a screw will......well.......BAM!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

#10-32 it is, don't think any manufacturer uses course thread screws.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

*Warning.* Serious warning. Old Westinghouse 3 phase 208/120 wye panels - A,B, C, Each screw is a different length from the other two phases. The way the busbars were setup, using the phase c screws where the A phase breakers were bolted in and you make a big boom , either when you turn on the main, or if you are a bad boy working it all hot, right in your face trying to make the screw go in all the way..... That longer C phase screw will go right on thru A phases bus and right into B. Kaboom. Those panels are in a whole lot of the buildings around town.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> *Warning.* Serious warning. Old Westinghouse 3 phase 208/120 wye panels - A,B, C, Each screw is a different length from the other two phases. The way the busbars were setup, using the phase c screws where the A phase breakers were bolted in and you make a big boom , either when you turn on the main, or if you are a bad boy working it all hot, right in your face trying to make the screw go in all the way..... That longer C phase screw will go right on thru A phases bus and right into B. Kaboom. Those panels are in a whole lot of the buildings around town.


Talk about a serious design flaw. Almost sounds deliberate. The screw only has to go through the tab on the breaker, and catch a couple/few threads on the bus, no need to go beyond, or all the way through it. That sucks. :vs_mad:


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I have several coffee cans in the truck full of panel parts from demo and upgrades . I strip out old stuff and keep the parts .


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

catsparky1 said:


> I have several coffee cans in the truck full of panel parts from demo and upgrades . I strip out old stuff and keep the parts .


I worked for a guy like that. When he finally retired the whole shop and two containers were full of junk he couldn't sell. 

He always said, "Someone is gonna need it some day and I'll have it to sell to them". 

In the end.... Nope.

But I have a small container full too!:vs_laugh:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Most small to medium breaker sizes they typically are 10-32 thread pattern but the length that will varies depending on what brand and yes be aware of long bolts that will get ya if not carefull with it. 

but larger one they go 1/4" or larger depending on frame size.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> I have several coffee cans in the truck full of panel parts from demo and upgrades . I strip out old stuff and keep the parts .


Me too. 

Everyone laughs at my junk collection......until they need some of it......


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Some of the ITE panelboards that used BQ frame breakers were mounted with 10-24 screws.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Ground screw:thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Last job I did (Siemens), the wholesaler threw in a hand full of bolts when I bought the breakers.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

This is the third job in a row where I need to add bolt-in breakers and all the bolts have been raped from the bus. One panel had some dead-front screws missing, looks like someone before me used them for breaker bolts. They look identical. 

I’ll try a ground screw they look very close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

WronGun said:


> This is the third job in a row where I need to add bolt-in breakers and all the bolts have been raped from the bus. One panel had some dead-front screws missing, looks like someone before me used them for breaker bolts. They look identical.
> 
> I’ll try a ground screw they look very close.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't ground the bus. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoodood1 (Aug 31, 2021)

Every electrician should have a tap set. I test the bus with different sizes till one goes through by hand only. No brainer!


----------

